# python wastes water???



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,this is just a quick thread to help many who don't like the python water changer because it wastes water but this is not the case, so for those that don't know the python is hooked to a faucet and the other end is put in the tank and the faucet is turned on and after a few seconds once the air is removed and siphon starts the faucet is turned off and siphon continues with very little water wasted.This type of device is way to easy not to use because of mis information.I have a 90 gal. discus tank that I change water on every three days and would not be possible without this.Hope this helps someone.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I believe it is dependent on how high or low the tank/water level is compared to the faucet/drain as to how well/strong the siphon effect remains after shutting the faucet off.

I saw a video of a guy that ran the faucet to start the siphon, then shut off the faucet, removed the python from the faucet and placed the faucet/draining end to a lower level area like a bathtub drain or outside even, to drain faster.

But if the drain end is higher than the tank water level (where the python/siphon is), the siphon effect isn't so great (fast), so continuously running the water may be necessary.

Still a good tip though, as long ago I didn't know that shutting off the faucet still allowed some draining/siphoning (though I realized after some time while noticing water still draining when the faucet was off)


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I dont even run water through mine. I place the drain end in the bath tub. I have a valve near the siphon end that I close. I fill the siphon with water and have the valve below the top of the tank. Once the siphon is full I open the valve. It takes a minute for the air to purge and it really takes off. Works well for me doing it this way and I waste no water.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

WaterLife said:


> I believe it is dependent on how high or low the tank/water level is compared to the faucet/drain as to how well/strong the siphon effect remains after shutting the faucet off.
> 
> I saw a video of a guy that ran the faucet to start the siphon, then shut off the faucet, removed the python from the faucet and placed the faucet/draining end to a lower level area like a bathtub drain or outside even, to drain faster.
> 
> ...


Actually my tank is 25 ft. away and the faucet is at or a little higher than the tank depth and i can siphon 40 gallons in about 10 minutes.just enough time to clean the glass lol


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

Doogy262 said:


> ... and after a few seconds once the air is removed and siphon starts the faucet is turned off and siphon continues with very little water wasted...


But isn't that exactly how everyone uses Python for water changes? One uses the faucet to start the siphon, then the faucet is immediately shut off. Water flows by itself.

Running the faucet constantly is necessary only in two cases: 

1) To vacuum the bottom of the tank. Running faucet creates much more suction. However, Python is not a very good vacuuming tool, so it is a better idea to just use a normal vacuuming tool and a bucket instead of wasting water through Python.

2) When the sink is located higher than the tank. However, in cases like that I'd advise using a pump instead of wasting water through Python.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

AndreyT said:


> But isn't that exactly how everyone uses Python for water changes? One uses the faucet to start the siphon, then the faucet is immediately shut off. Water flows by itself.
> 
> Running the faucet constantly is necessary only in two cases:
> 
> ...


The reason I posted this was because many people were stating that they stopped using the python because of all the water wasted they obviously didn't know that once the siphon started you could turn the water off.


----------



## Geoff-PA (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm glad I came across this thread. I had no idea!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Our sink is higher than the tank so doesn't work for us unfortunately. Haven't thought about using a pump


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Aparker2005 said:


> Our sink is higher than the tank so doesn't work for us unfortunately. Haven't thought about using a pump


 +one^ would take hours for my tank(s) to drain without the faucet running with the python and faucet adapter hooked up .(trickle of water)
I use a small pump attached to hose from python to drain water, and use the adapter and another python hose or RV hose for filling the tank(s)


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

My 125 to drain 85% and fill with the faucet on constantly takes around an hour


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I drain 50 % of water from 80 gal tank with small RIO pump and hose in about fifteen minutes.
Takes about 25 minutes to refill with the python and faucet adapter with not nearly the water pressure I have at work where I used to keep a 75 gal tank.
I don't mind so much,I take the time while tank is refilling to wipe down the glass.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

AndreyT said:


> 1) To vacuum the bottom of the tank. Running faucet creates much more suction. However, Python is not a very good vacuuming tool, so it is a better idea to just use a normal vacuuming tool and a bucket instead of wasting water through Python.


I take the sink adapter off mine and lay the hose on the ground, out the door, into the garden bed. It's the same concept as a bucket, just longer. Then I thread the adapter back on to hook it to the sink and fill away.


Considering I was doing 55g+ per water change, the couple of seconds swapping stuff around wasn't an issue.


I've never really had water waste issues. But I never worried either. Water is $0.97 per 1000g in my city.


----------



## mooncon1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why are you people using water to start siphon I just run the water into my yard all you have to do is unhook faucet adaptor and run the hose without any kinks in it out to the yard.Put the vacuum end in aquarium under water and get it full of water lift it straight up and water will go into the hose then just put the big end back in the tank sideways and it will pull the water to start siphon.Once the siphon starts you can vacuum the bottom of the tank and drain all the water you want to drain right into the yard,why waste the water down the drain when you can water the yard with it.When your done draining just hook everything up to the faucet and fill the tank back up.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

My sink and tank are at the same level and about 30 feet away, not running the water produced a very slow trickle with the just the siphon.
I just started running the water out the front door and watering the planters with it...win win...but not sure how that is going to work in the winter!


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

I miss my Python. I used to use it for water changes on my 30 gal in my old apartment a few years back. It made water changing so easy.

Now I'm in a house that has a kitchen faucet with the retractable sprayer on the end (so I can't connect the Python), and the now 55 gal is much further away. My water changes are much more cumbersome the old fashion way (siphoning by mouth onto hose into buckets and running them out the back door). Not to mention, I have to climb a step ladder with 5 gal buckets to dump the water back in because our stand is 48" tall! I haven't been able to find a better way than old school. :/


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Sharper said:


> I miss my Python. I used to use it for water changes on my 30 gal in my old apartment a few years back. It made water changing so easy.
> 
> Now I'm in a house that has a kitchen faucet with the retractable sprayer on the end (so I can't connect the Python), and the now 55 gal is much further away. My water changes are much more cumbersome the old fashion way (siphoning by mouth onto hose into buckets and running them out the back door). Not to mention, I have to climb a step ladder with 5 gal buckets to dump the water back in because our stand is 48" tall! I haven't been able to find a better way than old school. :/


Yikes! Sounds like a pretty good workout! The stand by itself is 48" high? Being at that height, I'm sure you could just get a long vinyl hose to use as a siphon straight to outside or something. Filling is probably another story, though. No idea how you could fill it.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Got a service sink in the basement, and a garden hose long enough to reach between the sink and tank? Turns out that's all you need. I had a DIY python using a water bed filler/drainer. The connector to the faucet broke, but I figured out a way to make it work with just the hose. As long as the hose is full of water, starting the siphon is as easy as sticking the hose in the tank and opening up the other end. Filling was a bit more difficult since you can't connect the hose with the faucet running, thus I had to mark the handle positions for the correct water temperature, turn off the water and connect the hose back up, and then turn the handles back to the marked positions.


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

bereninga said:


> Yikes! Sounds like a pretty good workout! The stand by itself is 48" high? Being at that height, I'm sure you could just get a long vinyl hose to use as a siphon straight to outside or something. Filling is probably another story, though. No idea how you could fill it.


The hose to drain is a pretty great idea! It's the refilling that is a big pain! We wanted a tall stand so that the entire tank is all at eye-level. We don't have to bend down or squat to see the tank. So it looks great, but refilling the tank is a pain. I fill up the bucket about 2/3rds full and rest it up on top of my shoulder as I slowly & carefully step up the step ladder. It takes several rounds and my leg workout is done for the day!


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sharper said:


> I miss my Python. I used to use it for water changes on my 30 gal in my old apartment a few years back. It made water changing so easy.
> 
> Now I'm in a house that has a kitchen faucet with the retractable sprayer on the end (so I can't connect the Python), and the now 55 gal is much further away. My water changes are much more cumbersome the old fashion way (siphoning by mouth onto hose into buckets and running them out the back door). Not to mention, I have to climb a step ladder with 5 gal buckets to dump the water back in because our stand is 48" tall! I haven't been able to find a better way than old school. :/


Just curious don't you have a bathroom sink or laundry tub that is close enough.I'm 70 so forget the buckets lol


----------



## Sharper (Nov 1, 2009)

Doogy262 said:


> Just curious don't you have a bathroom sink or laundry tub that is close enough.I'm 70 so forget the buckets lol


Our bathroom sink is far and it's very shallow. The python wouldn't fit. Our laundry area is in the garage and no sink (unfortunately). I hope that I can change the faucet in the kitchen sink someday. I'd need a very long hose for the python, though. I'm not sure if it will be strong enough to get the water through? I'm struggling with the buckets at 35! lol I dread water-change day.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Those of us who live in a city apartment, the python is the best way. I have no garden or yard to run my hose to.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Sharper said:


> Our bathroom sink is far and it's very shallow. The python wouldn't fit. Our laundry area is in the garage and no sink (unfortunately). I hope that I can change the faucet in the kitchen sink someday. I'd need a very long hose for the python, though. I'm not sure if it will be strong enough to get the water through? I'm struggling with the buckets at 35! lol I dread water-change day.


 Might need a long hose like garden hose and a small pump,but maybe fill a drum of water from the washing machine faucet in garage and leave the tub of water there with a heater you can turn on a day before water change day.(also dechlorinate)
Then use the long hose with pump attached,to pump the replacement water back into the tank.
might be a bit slow depending on size of pump and distance to the aquarium,but I feel ya with the bucket method.:frown2:


----------

